# How old are you?



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

I bet I'm one of the older fellows on here. I'm 36... getting into this to improve my XC racing thru better bike handling skills.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Quickly approaching 40. It *does* feel good to go blowing by 20 somethings while on the trail and being the only guys older than 25-26 in the park. :thumbsup:


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

im typing this from inside my mommies belly


----------



## cruzer2424 (Nov 24, 2005)

ajoc_prez said:


> getting into this to improve my XC racing thru better bike handling skills.


Yeah me too. haha. I'm a roadie *gasp*. I bought an urban bike to jump around with a few guys at a LBS to get better at XC racing/bike handling skills.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

ajoc_prez said:


> I bet I'm one of the older fellows on here. I'm 36... getting into this to improve my XC racing thru better bike handling skills.


48. I do it because I can.
RTW.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Representing the awkward age of 20


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

14 years of age. nukka.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

shiat look at all the kiddies on this forum...EIGHT


----------



## Rockpharmer (Jul 19, 2005)

29, but i'm really just a kid at heart.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

im 14


----------



## borry (Nov 7, 2005)

17 here... almost 18 (Adult OMG!)


----------



## xc-ss'er (Jul 11, 2006)

14 and loving it


----------



## Izoid (Aug 17, 2006)

14 almost 15.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

secretly im 3...but dont tell anyone


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

im 25 and almost in the next even smaller category but i love biking, younger i just loved getting out and seeing some nature, doing something fast and get the adrenaline going, now i do it for all that and the need to stay in shape, the old metabolism needs to be pumped up  or else i`ll be fat!:nono:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

over 40


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> over 40


37here.


----------



## Harv719 (Aug 25, 2005)

32 with 2 kids and I just built some doubles and pump track in my yard so hopefully my kids will learn before they get old like me.


----------



## SOG (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm 33 quickly approaching 34. I am still jumping some pretty big gaps and I am going out to the BMX track weekly to keep my skills sharp on my 20. I am glad to see there are some older guys that are still in the mix. I want to be able to ride with my son when he gets a little bigger. :thumbsup:


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

18 years old here. Birthday Oct 31... drinking age = 19. 

Bring on the bars


----------



## grunt2960 (Apr 3, 2005)

14 years old here


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

xray said:


> 18 years old here. Birthday Oct 31... drinking age = 19.
> 
> Bring on the bars


damn canada


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm 20-11, 2 months from 20-12. Rode park for 2 hours yesterday with my 10 year old daughter and a gaggle of 9-13 year old boys. I love getting the questions from kids that don't know me when I first pull up to a park. Can you jump the spine? What do you grind on?


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Axis said:


> 37here.


yeh, you olllllddddd!

[email protected]! Im even older....39 in October but I'm not planning on keeping the bike firmly on the ground until my body screams at me to stop.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

havement_hurts said:


> xray said:
> 
> 
> > 18 years old here. Birthday Oct 31... drinking age = 19.
> ...


haha, its 18 in alberta rft:


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Turning 16 in october.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

i'm 17


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

namaSSte said:


> yeh, you olllllddddd!
> 
> [email protected]! Im even older....39 in October but I'm not planning on keeping the bike firmly on the ground until my body screams at me to stop.


Oh it will scream 

Hey at least you still get carded in bars.:thumbsup: They look at me and smirk.. ok bald old guy c'mon in. :madman:


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

22, but just started riding this year.


----------



## comp (Jul 23, 2006)

12 almost 13


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

haha I'm 15 

isn't is funny how most people in the 10-15 age bracket say something like i'm 10....almost 11


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

OK, so who's the oldest? 

I'm 35.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

I Am Muahahahahahaha

I Onlay Gots Ones Of Mes Originals Teeths Left Yas No?


----------



## nick12 (Apr 9, 2006)

12 here 13 in december whens your b-day comp


----------



## KONA-SHRED7 (Sep 1, 2006)

hi, new to thread, i am 17. Absolutely love Dj and hope to gain a lot of info off this site.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

standard235 said:


> nukka.


Never say that again. Ever.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats lovely! you will learn lots, but remember im the big chief round' here so if its anyone you should be sucking up to its me!

hope you like mtbr


----------



## KONA-SHRED7 (Sep 1, 2006)

your not lieng are you?


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm 45 and no where near the eldest on this board. There was a thread over on the DH board a while back and there were a many people in their forties and several in their fifties.

I DH, DJ, FR and Ride skate parks regularly and ride both twenties and twenty sixes.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

KONA-SHRED7 said:


> your not lieng are you?


haha, potvin is the forum (site) fool, 90% of what he says is wrong...but he does have the occasional right comment...occasional

edit: this not being one of them


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

If this wasn't a biker forum, I'd call you guys older than 18 losers, but it's a biker forum. 

I'm 13.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

15 and proud, biotches!


----------

